# Thin Demasoni that won't eat



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Hi.

I have one Demasoni that is getting thinner and thinner and won't eat. When all others feed she will fart around chasing food but won't eat any. The others have now and then bites at her but nothing that all the others do to each other. I'm a bit worried......any ideas? It's a tank full of 12 Demasoni and 4 yellow labs


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Put her in a tank by herself. What do the feces look like?


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 7, 2020)

Can you keep her in a tank alone and the give some food. Then see what she does. Maybe she is shy to eat with others.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I have a number of nursery tanks but all are taken up with holding females. I will get her into one ASAP. Does anyone have any ideas on what it could be? Is she just being bullied? She is the smallest fish in the entire tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

She could be bullied and have gotten sick as a result. She is too skinny.


----------

